# velvet underground and lou reed



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I use to be a big fan of the velvet underground i got 2 cd by em, but the two copie of em were stolen since i lend em to my sister, this is what happen, she never bought me back the cds jeez i hate her...

But let's stays in the subject velvet underground were awesome, i should pick up metal machine music too,never find a copie available, some say it's just noise ,error it's fine orchestrated noise.

Am i the only velvet underground fan here?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I used to be a Huge VU fan in my teens, bought all of the original Vinyl albums, still hav'em.. Today I'm mostly a fan of John Cale, whom I find had the most interesting post VU career, Lou Reed is/was such an uneven jester, MMM is a interesting offshoot, that anyone interested in the development in Noise Music need to have sampled.

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I Have just the poll for you VU fans to vote on, better be quick MOI is in the lead

http://www.talkclassical.com/24035-moi-vs-vu.html


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Like ptr, I used to like VU when I was in my late teens/early twenties, but they were never my keen interest, since I had gotten more into Krautrock (the Velvets were really slightly before my time, having achieved their peak in the late '60s). I agree about John Cale and occasionally sample his recent offerings on You Tube. I also saw him in solo concert a few years ago at the university. He mostly did his hits from his many solo albums, but I used to be into them back then. Lou Reed was such "an uneven jester" that I never much got into his music. MMM was an interesting curiosity, but, despite my taste for the avantgarde, I didn't like it :lol: (there is a live cover by Zeitkratzer that is quite a sensation, though!). Nico was the only member of VU that I did follow to the end (no pun intended, since I followed her past The End and right to her last studio album, Camera Obscura, having wisely skipped the endless live albums). Along with the rest of my collection, the Velvet Underground and Nico albums are listened to once a year (actually, I think it really takes me significantly more than a year to get through my entire collection  ).

Unlike a lot of people, I am not stuck in the music of my youth and my taste has matured along with me. Sure, it's nostalgic to hear the old albums now and again (once a year, actually lol). That's why I am here to discuss my current and longstanding interests (classical music in all of its forms) here on this forum


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I enjoy VU, and stil listen to their music.
I'm not the greatest fan of Lou Reed, but he was interesting


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just discovered both those last year through this forum. I think they're interesting. As they said, Lou Reed is uneven, but when he's good, I think he's very good. 

I'll Be Your Mirror is my favorite of their songs, at least right now. The words speak of redemption through the love of another. But I don't like the way Nico sings it; the arrangement makes the song sound trivial. I like it better when Lou sings it.


----------

